# range hood wire height



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the height may vary depending on model of range hood. I would google a couple of models of range hood you like and see if you can find on-line installation directions. 

Hmm, you may want to try to locate manuals for a couple of models you like here:

http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/jennair/jxt8036ads.html

That manual is the one for my range hood which states bottom of hood must be between 24 inches and 32 inches above the cook top surface. I went with 32 inches to ensure I didn't hit my head while cooking.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

autx790 said:


> Is there a standard height that I should look to have the wire come out of the wall?


leave the wire long and in the wall until you KNOW


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Maybe I will hold off till I get the hood picked. Right now it is plugged into one of the over cabinet receptacles but I wanted to get it on the "range" circuit. However, if i turn that on, the wire in the wall goes hot. But i guess it's fine on that circuit for now since it is a gas range and wont draw much.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Most hoods mount to the cabinet above the range. How is yours attached?


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have a hood yet. I dont have upper cabinets either...only 3 lowers for that matter. I'm going to build my cabinets but not until i've finished redoing a couple more rooms. Since that could be a while I think i might should put a hood up temporarily but just wasn't sure how high to mount it or if there was a standard. I guess from the feedback, i have a little more planning to do in picking out a range and figuring out how high it will mount.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

drtbk4ever said:


> I think the height may vary depending on model of range hood. I would google a couple of models of range hood you like and see if you can find on-line installation directions.
> 
> Hmm, you may want to try to locate manuals for a couple of models you like here:
> 
> ...


 
Must be high enough so you can add veggies to a pot of soup. One set of insgtructions said no more than 12" above the stove, but my pot is taller than that, I did not buy that one.

gail


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*wiring for exhaust fan*

House came with range hood (number 1 fan). I had my ductwork altered because I got a down draft in my Jenn Aire range (number 2 exhaust fan), it goes into the wall and connects to the old ductwork in the upper cabinet. That fan is now defunct, and cannot be fixed. I am in the process of putting up a range hood(number 3). the old one plugged into an outlet up in the cupboard. I wired the new one to also plug in, it was intended to be wired in and I don't like that. 
I'm going to keep my mough shut about the alteration!! Number 1 fan plugged in so now number 3 fan can do the same. It is only 1.1 amps shouldn't be a problem.

The instructions had a height and it matched the cabinets.

Some really big hood go higher bu you need to check what your fan needs. Too high it won't exhaust as you would like, too low you will hit your head on it. 

IKEA fan I got this time is made by Whirlpool, but you don't know it until you call the phone number for more information.


----------



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Virtually all 'off the shelf' range hoods mount to the bottom of the upper cabinet.
And usually a 12" tall cabinet is put above the range.

So wether you get a ducted or ductless model, the placement of cabinets dictate height of hood.

The wire should poke out of wall usually 7" from right side and an inch below top of hood.


----------

